# Installing motherboard to case.



## badnecros (Sep 30, 2008)

HI! 

I recently got the Antec Dark Fleet DF-85

I now have a jumble of cords that i do not no what to do with, and can not find a simple answer on the web for the pin layout. all i need is to know where to put the following pins into the motherboard "Acer EG31M V.1.0"

Power SW: 2pin
Reset SW: 2pin
H.D.D LED: 2pin
Power LED+: 1pin
Power LED-: 1pin

pictures are friends as well.

thank you so much for any help you can provide.

Regards


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Take a look at the diagram below. This should be the correct wiring for your motherboard.


----------



## badnecros (Sep 30, 2008)

makinu1der2 said:


> Take a look at the diagram below. This should be the correct wiring for your motherboard.


As nice as this diagram is, those plugs are:
A) all on seperate leads
and B) not labled the same as the dagram.

could you tell me where he leads i quoted above correspond in that diagram?

Also, it would help to know the name of the slot that is. (what is said on the motherboard beside it)

Thank youray:


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

Anything not labled as a ground is a lead wire or positive, the front pannel wires can be tricky to get working. If you mess up it wont hurt any thing, just unplug the wires and reverse them. Start with the power switch first then move on.


----------



## badnecros (Sep 30, 2008)

Okay, but where on the motherboard should they go? This is the question I needed to know from the beginning. 

Thank


----------



## badnecros (Sep 30, 2008)

Let me rephrase. The port I am plugging the leads from the front panel into, what should it be labeled on the board? 

Also, the leads are labeled in the initial post, which sub-port of the diagram should I insert which set of leads into?


----------

